# Lighting?



## Marle790 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi all!

My hedgie's cage will be in our living room underneath our kitchen ledge where you would typically put bar stools. Because of his placement, I want to get supplemental lighting but am not sure of what kind. Have been looking at the under cabinet type of lights that I could just have shine down on his cage. Most of those come in either florescent or LED lights, I am wondering if anyone thinks these would be too bright? What type of lighting do others typical use?

Thank you!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

just a simple 50- 60 watt bulb is all I use, because of were I have bell. I just turn on the room light, as there is no window In this room. so if you have a light in the room just turn that on for 12 to 14 hrs. I do 12 because that's what the rest of my animals lighting schedule is:grin:


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I used to use fluorescent lighting (the ceiling lights in my hedgie's room) but I thought it was too bright. It kinda hurts my eyes, so I switched to "natural lighting" lightbulbs for her floor lamp instead. It kind of simulated natural sunlight outside, and it hurts my eyes a lot less. It's still bright though, but in a good way. I believe the bulb is 60 watts.

Also, for our playtime at night, I use soft white Christmas lights that I hang around the top of the room. It's not too bright (since it's not LED) and my girl doesn't seem to mind it. It can be different with each hedgie though. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

^^^^^^^

That's a great idea, I'm gonna look into those lights, ill put one in the sealing. I think it would be better for all my critters:grin:

also if you have a dimmer switch in the room you plan on having play time, they work really well. I use them when ever I have my night time critters out and about!


----------



## Marle790 (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks so much for the tips!


----------

